# reloj digital con alarma programable



## martuka (Dic 20, 2010)

hola!!!ke tal??? spero ke todo el mundo bien, bueno chicos yo tenia una duda y es que me han mandado hacer un reloj digital con alarma programable con contadores 74ls161, el eskema del reloj lo tengo hecho y sin problema, ahora, la duda me surge xk yo tenia pensado situar la alarma a una hora y mediante comparadores comparar la hora del display y si era igual ke saltara la alarma, el problema es ke es algo mas complicado porke me dice que tenemos ke programar el reloj de manera ke tenga 4 señales de control, 1)en la ke se seleccionara si se kiere ver la alrama o el reloj 2)siempre que esté seleccionada la alarma, esta señal tendrá efecto, y servirá para seleccionar los minutos o las horas de la alarma para su modificación. 3)con esta señal se habilitará la edición de la alarma de modo 
que se pueda ir incrementando el valor de los minutos o las horas por 
separado.4)con esta señal se irá aumentando el valor de los 
minutos o de las horas de la alarma s
y Cada vez que se entre en modo alarma, el modo edición tendrá que estar desactivado, y tendrán que estar seleccionados los minutos
el problema me surge porque no puedo utilizar contadores para ir aumentando la posible hora y minutos de la alarma porke me permiten el uso de solo 8 contadores y 6 ya los utilizo en el bloke del reloj normal sin contar con la alarma y no visualizo de ke otra manera lo puedo hacer.
muchas gracias y disculpad la extension


----------



## Juapillo (Dic 20, 2010)

y tu seguro que eres de vigo? porque ese mismo trabajo tengo que hacer yo en ferrol... jajaja


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola maruka & Juapillo

Cómo va tu reloj después de 3 días ?.

Probablemente la información que adjunto ya no les sirva pero a otros probablemente si les sirva.

Las imágenes adjuntas son un diagrama simplificado de lo que podría ser el programador de la alarma y el selector de Reloj/Alarma.
La segunda imagen tambien podría ser el programador de la alarma, este utiliza un solo DigiSwitch.

No se si sus relojes tienen algo para programar la Hora(Ponerlo a Tiempo).

Espero a alguien le sirva

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Juapillo (Dic 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta McCarlos. Aunque no quiero ser desagradecido ni nada por el estilo, no me metas en el saco de Martuka.
Me parece una falta de respeto y un insulto al profesor que teniendo al pobre hombre aburrido en el despacho en las horas de tutoria (y pagandole) se ande preguntando por foros como hacer las cosas en vez de preguntarle a él directamente. Ni que fuera un inutil... (aunque si que es cierto que los hay, si no me equivoco no es el caso)

Saludos


----------



## Peligro (Ene 10, 2011)

Estoy contigo Juapillo, el profesor no es para nada un inutil y en tutorias no hay otro mejor.


----------



## albert2 (Oct 8, 2012)

yo tengo q*ue* hacer algo parecido solo q*ue* en vez de alarma ocupo q*ue* el reloj se detenga a donde debo mandar el pulso del comparador?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola albert2

La salida del comparador se utilizaría, en este caso, para interrumpir el paso de los pulsos del reloj.
Por medio de una compuerta OR se puede lograr. Una entrada al clock la otra entrada al comparador y su salida al clock del reloj.

Otra forma sería, si los contadores del reloj tienen entrada Enable. Ahí se conectaría la salida del comparador adecuandola para que des-habilite el contador de la cifra menos significativa del reloj.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

